# Looking hard at the P290RS,anyone out there have one..? Tell me about it,i WANT one



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a few Sigs already P220 SAS,P229.Love the build quality.Looking for something smaller so when i cant hide my P220 i would still have something
with more Ooomph than the Ruger i have has.


----------



## ares338 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the Sig P290 but not the RS. I love my P290 as I have not had any of the issues mentioned of the P290. It conceals easily in my jeans front pocket, it's super well made and accurate once you catch on to the long trigger pull. Mine has shot exactly 500 rounds without a hitch. If it ever messed up I suppose I would have the RS trigger upgrade done at the factory but for now I like it as is.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

I have been looking at Micro 9mm guns.I love my Sigs,traded all my Glocks for Sigs and Beretta's.Glad i did.The Kahr is soooo much cheaper but build quality is a big concern.


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

Got my new P290RS a couple of weeks ago. It's a Signess ! LOL


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The only complaint I have is the trigger pull is very long and holsters are hard to find when you have a laser on it. It does come with a plastic holster but it is hard to conceal


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually it fits perty well into a 1911 Officer size King Tuk, LH if you want in the small of the back. You can trim the bottom off if you wish and sand smooth. Braids makes a nice leather one for it that doubles as inside waste band or pocket carry.


----------

